# Rotary Tool and Magnesium Fire Starter



## soggybottomboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Survivor Johnny recommended I pick up a Rotary Tool for building some of the hobo stoves so I finally decided on purchasing one. I also picked up a Magnesium Fire Starter kit. The rotary tool is great for small projects and the fire starter is something to have for an emergency kit. Please watch and subscribe to my channel!

Amazon.com Rotary Tool Link

Amazon.com Magnesium Fire Starter Link


----------

